# piranha hides all day?



## raymondII (Jul 11, 2007)

Ive had my piranha for about 2 months now. He is in a 29 gallon tank for right now. I gave him a little cave and a bunch of places to hide. But i never see him, i put feeders in there and he stays hidden, then the next morning i wake up and there gone but hes hidden again. Is this normal for him to be hidding all day long, if not what can i do to make him come out?


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

my suggestion, get used to it. Not much you can do to bring him out other than spending a lot of time in front of the tank (eventually he'll figure out you arent going to hurt him).


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

itll be like that for a while, give him a while to get used to his surroundings and his new home.


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

what kind of P is it?


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I had the same problem. Mine would alway all huddle together behind this bushy plant I had, so I just go rid of all the hiding places. They still huddle in their corner a lot, but they come out more now too.


----------



## raymondII (Jul 11, 2007)

Its a red belly. I dont mind him hiding like that if thats normal for him. i was just wondering if somthing was wrong


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

reds do best with 3 or more, ime there more active.

but i've had seen single pygos that are very active

try turning up the heater,remove his cave and if you like and if you havent add a powerhead other than that be very patient with him

heres another suggestion...you could sell off the red and purchase a _S. sanchezi_ or _S. irritan_ for your 29g or you can purchase a 75g and buy 2 more reds

goodluck


----------



## raymondII (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info. but i still have a question, u said they are more active when there is more than one. how late is too late to add another?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Never too late, just make sure they are around the same size.
Welcome to piranha fury dude!


----------



## raymondII (Jul 11, 2007)

oK, Im gonna go get another tonight and see how he does, hopefully he doesnt become dinner


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

It is best to have more than 2. they become aggressive to each other when there are only 2


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

bigdog2478 said:


> It is best to have more than 2. they become aggressive to each other when there are only 2


well not necessarily, I could see if you had a fish that was amazingly dominant, that it could be a problem....but that would be a problem no matter how many fish are in the tank


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

RaymondII said:


> oK, Im gonna go get another tonight and see how he does, hopefully he doesnt become dinner


Raymond you need to hold on, your tank(29gl if I'm correct) isnot big enough to house 2 RBP. They will outgrow the tank in a matter of months.

Even if you get another RBP, it will not change their skittishness. That is just the way the fishes are.

Hater


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yea dude you ahve to get a bigger tank, like 30-40 gallons per piranha is the best for life. Slowly remove your decor until you have not very much and dont have your light s too bright and some of the skitishness should go away. But keep in mind that piranhas are wild animals that have not/will not be domesticated and should be treated accordingly. Give them lots of space, lots of filtration, lots of food and they will be the happiest.


----------

